

Perforce Adds "p4 shelve" Command for Checkpointing - gprisament
http://www.perforce.com/perforce/doc.current/manuals/cmdref/shelve.html

======
gprisament
I know it's high time I learn how to use git, but perforce is what we use at
work and their 2-user/5-client evaluation version has served me well at home.
Just letting those perforce users among us know that it might be worth
upgrading. I know shelving has been on my wishlist for a while!

